# مجلة المعرفة لأجل الرقى ج 1



## zama (27 مارس 2009)

بسم الثالوث القدوس

بإذن ربنا المجلة هتشرح المجالين ال soft ware , hard ware 

بطريقة منظمة ومرتبة  وننتظر أسئلتكم جميعاً.. وده بصفة مبدئية..



الحقيقة كلنا بنضغط على مفتاح ال power  والكمبيوتر بيستغرق ثوانى حتى تبدأ لنا عملية التشغيل وبعض منا لم يعرف ما هى الخطوات التى يتم حدوثها ؟ مع المجلة هتعرف ايه اللى هيحصل ....

تابعونا 

                                              الموضوع 

بعد الضغط على المفتاح تصل الكهرباء إلى اللوحة الأم "mother board" أو "system board" وتتوالى الخطوات الأتية

1- يبدأ برنامج ال"post" الذى يكون موجود داخل الذاكرة "rom" وعند بدايته يقوم بعمل الصفارة التى تكون فى بداية التشغيل وتسمى بصفارة ال "post " 

2- يقوم بفحص كارت الشاشة وأيضاً يختبر المعالج ويظهر نوعه وسرعته وكل هذا فى ثوانى ..

ودى بيكون فى الصفحة التى بها علامة النجمة ومكتوب بها أعلى اليمين كلمة "energy "

3- بذلك ينتقل الدور من برنامج ال"post " الى شريحة "bios "

4- تقوم شريحة ال "bios " بعمل فحص للذاكرة وهو ما يسمى ب"testing memory "

وهو يكون موجود عقب ذكر بيانات المعالج ..

5- تقوم أيضاً شريحة ال "bios " بعمل إختبار للاسطوانات الصلبة "الهارد ديسك" والمرنة 

" فلوبى " والمضغوطة "ال cd " 

6- طبعاً هتلاقى رسالة خطأ تفيد بوجود عطل فى إحدى التوصيلات ..لو وجد خطأ..

7- يقوم ال"bios " بالدخول لإسطوانة التحميل ويحمل البرنامج الموجود فى سجل التحميل الرئيسى "mbr " ويسمى ذلك البرنامج ب "ntldr " وله رسالة خطأ شهيرة به وهى

"ntldr is missing , press ctrl+ alt+del to reset " وهى تظهر إما لو كان البرنامج غير موجود أو تالف 

8-وبالتالى ينتهى دور شريحة ال "bios " ويستلم البرنامج "ntldr" 

9- يقوم برنامج "ntldr " بقراءة محتويات الملف "boot .ini " ليه؟

لأن لو كنت حضرتك عندك نظامين تشغيل هتظهرلك الشاشة التى من خلالها تختار أى نظام تريد!!!

10- أما إذا لم يكن لديك غير نظام واحد وهو "windows xp" فيقوم بتحميل برنامج " ntdetect.com" إلى الذاكرة وهنا يستلم ذلك البرنامج القيادة..

11- يقوم البرنامج"nt detect.com " بفحص جميع مكونات الكمبيوتر ويقوم بإرسال جميع بيانات الفحص إلى برنامج "ntldr" مرة أخرى  ..

12-يقوم البرنامج "ntldr " بالبحث عن البرنامج "ntos krnl " وهو نواة نظام التشغيل xp 

الذى يكون داخل المجلد "system 32 " ..

يظهر فى هذه العملية الشاشة الخاصة  ب"windows xp " 

13- يقوم برنامج "ntos krnl" بتحميل كافة البرامج اللازمة لتشغيل الأجهزة الملحقة بها ..

يظهر أثناء هذه العملية شاشة الترحيب التى بها كلمة "welcome" الخاصة بال"windows "

أو إذا كان عندك أكتر من "user acount" تظهر هذه الشاشة وبعدها شاشة الترحيب ..





مرجع المصطلحات الواردة بالموضوع

"post "وهى إختصار "power on self test" بمعنى الأختبار الذاتى..

"rom " وهى إختصار "read only memory " بمعنى ذاكرة القراءة فقط..

"bios" وهى إختصار "basic input output system " بمعنى شريحة المدخلات والمخرجات الأساسية للنظام..

"ntldr ,ntdetect.com ,nots krnl " إلى الأن أنا الحقيقة مش عارف هم إختصار الى ايه أو ايه معناهم ولكن جارى البحث ..وياريت اللى عارف يفيدنا كلنا..





بكده أنتهى موضوعنا 

أنا فى أنتظار نقدكم وأسئلتكم وأقتراحتكم


----------



## kalimooo (27 مارس 2009)

ntldr

اعتقد يا اخى الكريم انها مشكلة operating system لا اكثر .. حيث ان الملف NSTDLR مفقود وهو من الملفات المطلوبة اثناء بدايةالتحميل


 ممكن يكون  فقدان لملفات تسمي ntldr or ntdetect.com files

nots krnl
فيما يلي تأتي قائمة كاملة من رسالة الخطأ التي قد تكون ذات صلة لهذا الخطأ.

 ملف مفقود أو فاسد بويندوز  

هذه معلوماتي البسيطة

شكراا على الموضوع مينا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## zama (27 مارس 2009)

شكراً أستاذ/ كليمو
الحقيقة أنا كنت محتاج "ntldr ,nt detect.com ,nots krnl " معنى تسميتهم وأختصاراتهم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع المفيد ده​


----------



## zama (27 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> شكرا يا مينا على الموضوع المفيد ده​



حضرتك نورتينا 
شكراً لمرورك


----------

